# Egg shells for dogs



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,
To supplement my dog's diet, I have tried to give him egg shells. Egg shells contain significant amounts of calcium and other minerals (including phosphorus).

Please view the webpage for details : Nutrition Facts and Analysis for egg shell 1/2 teaspoon

Now at present, I take the egg shells, dry them and powder them in a mortar and pestle and mix it with rice to feed my pup Manfred.

But I came across this other webpage :
How to Make Calcium using Egg Shells

Should I use this or any other technique to "purify" or "process" the egg shells or continue my technique?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why are you adding extra calcium to your puppy's diet? If you aren't feeding a cal/phos ratio within guidelines, you may be harming rather than helping your pups growth.
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
http://www.joint-health-for-dogs.com/nutrition-dogs.html


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

To much calcium can cause abnormal bone growth.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In another thread, I believe, it was explained you should not add calcium to your puppy's diet. 
To do so can cause grievous harm to his skeleton and development. HOD is but one such problem. 


> *(hypertrophic osteodystrophy)*


A decent food will have all the calcium and minerals your puppy needs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Kaz,

Please trust these people, the advice they are giving you.

You, right now, have the best chance at setting Manny up to live a long healthy, sound physical and mental life.

If you mess it up now....it's much harder, if not impossible, to fix it later.

Please trust these people, for your wonderful Manny.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

*shakes head in confusion* I still don't understand why anyone would feed egg shells. The only thing I thought they were good for was to throw in the ice fishing hole so you could brighten up the bottom of the lake while you are spearing....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

We throw the egg shells in the garden compost pile...good for the soil. 

We used aluminum foil to brighten up the bottom of the pond ice fishing hole.... 



Kittilicious said:


> *shakes head in confusion* I still don't understand why anyone would feed egg shells. The only thing I thought they were good for was to throw in the ice fishing hole so you could brighten up the bottom of the lake while you are spearing....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

give the whole egg to the dog . The lining of the shell is the source for hyaluronic acid . I have an egg - fresh from the fridge , raw , in shell waiting for the dogs when they crate up for the night . Not every day . Sometimes it is a cube or two of organ meat, a cube or two of green tripe cube, a 4 - 6 inch segment of trachea, a slice of heart, a frozen sardine or frozen salmon head. The eggs they will pick up gingerly and eat whole without ever making a mess.
Supplements for Home Cooked Diets - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels

I take it you are feeding raw? Skip the rice.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Carmen, 

You may want to read Kaz's "The Size" thread below....

He's feeding KS Puppy food from CostCo.....


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Thank you for your post. I am well aware of the dogs getting health problems due to over dosage of calcium. 

But I give Manfred one or two egg shells every 3-4 days. So he is not in the danger zone for being over-dosed on calcium. (I will explain why in a second).

Also, we get hear-say in the forums. Over feeding calcium is bad, I agree (only partially). But is 1.2% calcium in his costco food, enough for a growing pup? The costco food lists phosphorus at 1.0%. There is a small confusion in my mind about which is the correct statistic, since a link posted by a member here indicated calcium : phosphorus optimal ration to be 1.2:1 and in the article below it is stated, calcium and phosphorus needs to be in a 2:1 ratio for efficacy. 

Please see the article below:

"*Calcium*
Calcium is a chemical element (symbol Ca) and is the most abundant mineral in the body. It interacts with phosphorus to form calcium phosphate; this is the hard, dense material which forms bone and teeth. Calcium is a positively charge ion element (cation) and is essential in intra- and extracellular fluid exchange, blood clotting, and maintaining a regular heartbeat. It is also important in the initiation of neuromuscular as well as metabolic functions. Unsurprisingly, most of the calcium in the body is stored in a very usable form: bone. The balance of the calcium is found in the serum (that fluid which is left after all blood solids have been removed) and is either ionized and ready for use, or is bound to protein and not ionized.
Calcium needs some assistance to cross through cell membranes. While very small amounts of calcium can be absorbed through cellular membranes throughout the small intestine, 1,25-DHCC enables the calcium absorption across the membranes of the duodenum. Fusion absorption, that done without the assistance of 1,25-DHCC, is not nearly as effective in maintaining proper calcium levels as is calcium absorbed with that form of vitamin D.
Calcium absorption is also affected by the degree to which it is soluble and thus usable. Acidic levels of the ingested food, and the presence of substances such as oxalates (found in spinach, soy, rhubarb, beet greens, and to a lesser extent in collards and carrots) binds the calcium, rendering it unusable. Diets high in fat (such as found in tofu, bird seeds such as sunflower or rapeseed) relative to the levels consumed in the wild, can impede calcium absorption; faulty fat metabolism can adversely affect the metabolism of vitamin D. Diets high in oxalates or fats, in other words, both lead to metabolic bone disease, coming by different routes.
The kidneys represent the one of the body's waste management centers. Not only are certain elements recycled through the body, those no longer useful or unusable are gotten rid of through excretion. The kidneys can only handle a certain amount of input, and so can only put out a certain amount. When there is too much calcium in the system, the kidneys cannot excrete out any more than it does when the body is carrying a normal load.
*Phosphorus* Phosphorus is a chemical element and, when combined with calcium (in the form of calcium phosphate), forms the majority of the bone in the body. In addition, it is used in nearly all of the body's metabolic processes and is important in cellular function It is extracted from foods, and its use is controlled by vitamin D and calcium.
Phosphates, other than the calcium phosphate found in bone, is not retained in the body, but is continually being excreted (in urine and feces) and so much be replaced. It is utilized to maintain the acid-base balance in blood, saliva, urine and other bodily fluids.
Generally, equal amounts of soluble calcium and phosphorus ions are required for balance; ideally, the ratio of calcium to phosphorus should be 2:1. Too much calcium results in a phosphorus deficiency and impaired metabolic function. Too much phosphorus in the diet forms insoluble calcium phosphate which renders the calcium unusable; as the body continues to absorb the phosphorus, hypocalcemia—metabolic bone disease—results.
*Bone*We tend to think of bone as a solid, fixed substance subject only to growth as we grow from infancy, and becoming weakened and subject to breaks in old age. In fact, bone is a sort o rigid connective tissue composed of a component of collagen and salts, including calcium phosphate.
Bone matter is constantly being resorbed and new deposits are being laid down so in a very real dense, bone is a dynamic, not a fixed, process. The deposition and resorption are regulated by the serum mineral levels and PTH and 1,25-DHCC."


I am an engineer, and my mind works mathematically. Growing pup = higher synthesis of stem cells in to cartilage tissue which in turn calcifies in to bone (with a calcium / phosphate compound). And stronger bone development is crucial especially in children for avoiding future problems. If we knew what is the optimal dosage vs. the tipping point to the danger zone, it would be nice. 

Also, please keep in mind, at least Manfred is not wholly on his kibble. We also feed him rice, fresh chicken (raw + cooked), veggies, grains, and assorted treats, all the time. So he is potentially not getting 1.2% calcium in his diet. 

Also, Calcium or Phosphorus are not a universal nutrients (like Vitamin C), and I dont believe a mammal can synthesize either.

So the bottom line:

1) Very minimal amounts of calcium is actually absorbed in the small intestine.
2) Calcium needs the phosphorus to be effective, and without over feeding phosphorus, the risk of calcium causing "over growth" of bones is not a reality. Yes, it does pose risks for the kidney functions.


But ultimately (I believe), 2-3 egg shells a week is not crossing the tipping point to the danger zone. Egg shells contain 90% calcium and less than 1% phosphorus. And when defecating, most of the calcium is anyway extruded out of the body (given the inefficient absorption).

However, to go back to my original question : what is the best way to ensure that he gets the nutritional benefits from the egg shells?

Do I just powder it and feed him as I have been doing (crushing, mixing with food)? Or do I process it in some way?

Manfred is a big happy pup with a very sniffy nose and a very waggy tail. And he is completely devoted to his family as we are to him. So all is well, he is doing well.

He had a spot of diarrhea 2 days ago, so we gave him rice + 3 eggs + olive oil (nuked in the microwave for 3 minutes) for dinner, and the next morning he made nice healthy sausages (I am sure the metaphor is self explanatory ). 

He is now up to poo -pee 3 times a day (all outside the apartment). I have Renata to thank for helping me completely potty train him. 

Thanks,
Kaz


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

carmspack said:


> give the whole egg to the dog . The lining of the shell is the source for hyaluronic acid . I have an egg - fresh from the fridge , raw , in shell waiting for the dogs when they crate up for the night . Not every day . Sometimes it is a cube or two of organ meat, a cube or two of green tripe cube, a 4 - 6 inch segment of trachea, a slice of heart, a frozen sardine or frozen salmon head. The eggs they will pick up gingerly and eat whole without ever making a mess.
> Supplements for Home Cooked Diets - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels
> 
> I take it you are feeding raw? Skip the rice.
> ...


Carmen, do you know how many eggs or egg shells/week you would need to feed an adult dog for this to be a good source of HA?

I agree, skip the rice. There's no need to add it to any diet, especially since the kibble you are feeding has rice in it.

Monica Segal has a great little pamplet called Enhancing Commercial Diets. 
Enhancing Commercial Diets

Sorry, I can't answer your question about the eggs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Carmen, do you know how many eggs or egg shells/week you would need to feed an adult dog for this to be a good source of HA?
> 
> I agree, *skip the rice*. There's no need to add it to any diet, especially since the kibble you are feeding has rice in it.
> 
> ...


It sounds like he fed rice because his pup had an upset tummy, in which case I would think that would be fine. I do that when Sasha has an upset tummy and it seems to help. I don't usually put eggs (though sometimes I have) in it. I usually put just a touch of chicken broth and a little sprinkling of cheese on it, not for any nutritious reason but more because the princess won't eat plain rice.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> It sounds like he fed rice because his pup had an upset tummy, in which case I would think that would be fine. I do that when Sasha has an upset tummy and it seems to help. I don't usually put eggs (though sometimes I have) in it. I usually put just a touch of chicken broth and a little sprinkling of cheese on it, not for any nutritious reason but more because the princess won't eat plain rice.



That's not how I read this:



> Also, please keep in mind, at least Manfred is not wholly on his kibble. We also feed him rice, fresh chicken (raw + cooked), veggies, grains, and assorted treats, all the time. So he is potentially not getting 1.2% calcium in his diet


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Good point Miko. Yes I was giving him some plain rice once in a while. But as you correctly pointed out, it is already in his kibbles. So we have decided to remove that.

BTW Manfred turned the scale at 46.5lbs today at 4.60 months. Thats 2.5lbs over his last weighing 10 days ago. 

Hopefully he will hit 50lbs at 5 months!! :hug:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It would be interesting to see full-body photos of this puppy.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Manfred asleep on couch. (He looks leaner than he is, since he is lying down).

Picture taken at 4 months + few days, when he weighed 45 lbs. 

Note: he is 47lbs now.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that 1.2% the minimum or maximum amount of calcium? Most kibbles only list the minimum on the bags. You need to go by the max %.

I recommend you get the dog off the extra calcium. What's the saying... play with fire and get burned. You're playing with fire by adding calcium to a diet that already has enough calcium for a LBP.

I also recommend you get off the veggies, rice, grains, etc. Dogs are carnivores, they don't need all those extras as staples of their diet.

And regarding the article you posted... can you post a link where you got it from? Also with that 2:1 ratio, were they talking about puppies, large breed puppies, adults, etc? I'd like to see exactly how they came up with that ratio.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, I'm no dog nutritionist, but I will tell you what NOT to do.

Do not take a raw egg, crack it in half and set it in a dish with the raw egg still in one half of the shell. Because if your pup is like Saber, they will gently but quickly pick up the shell half with the raw egg in it in their teeth and run over to your carpet and spit it out.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a few articles you may want to take a look at regarding large breed puppies and calcium:

Regarding excess calcium and growth for LBP's: http://www.lgd.org/library/Optimal feeding of large breed puppies.pdf

 *"Calcium*: The ideal calcium content, on a dry weight basis is 0.7%-1.2%"

Large Breed Puppy Diet Recommendations

"Calcium levels for a growth diet should be between 1% and 1.6%"

https://www.msu.edu/~silvar/hips.htm


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

@cassadee : Hahaha. 

Well I learnt it the hard way. I just gave an entire unbroken egg in its shell to Manfred once, in a nice bowl. My pup nimbly took the egg in his mouth and ran away... under the dining table. Where he proceeded to drop the egg a few times on the floor. Get the yolk and white on the floor, then proceed to lick it off. LOL.

Here are some more pictures btw.

And @ Lucy. I appreciate your concern. And I understand you are speaking for the benefit of my pup.

Here are some more pictures. 
These are taken within the last 5 days.

Pic 1: My big lug & I.
Pic 2: Manfred stole a Budweiser select 55 and proceeded to shake it and drop it... ergo the foam. Nothing to worry, we retrieved it, and the cap wasn't off and the bottle wasn't broken.

Pic 3: Picture taken today, as my big lug snuggles next to me on the couch.

Manfred is 4.6 months old today.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Kaz said:


> And @ Lucy. I appreciate your concern. And I understand you are speaking for the benefit of my pup. However, I dont agree with fear mongering. I am not playing with fire, if I am limiting the dosage to a very low level.


You're adding calcium to a diet that already has enough calcium. One whole egg shell is 2-3 times the amount needed for an adult human, so you're definitely not adding a very low level at all. Think about what you're adding to a growing puppy. I'm giving you facts based on research by nutritionist and vets, so I wouldn't exactly call it "fear mongering".

Calcium Made From Eggshells



Kaz said:


> But chemically speaking, if you look at the phosphorus content of the egg shell vs the calcium content, it is abysmally low, consequently the effective absorption is low. Not to mention the inefficient absorption of calcium in the small intestine.


Can you post a link backing this up regarding a study with dogs?



Kaz said:


> Besides Manfred is doing fine. 2 egg shells a week is not playing with fire imho.


And you're basing this on what?


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucy, As you can see I had edited my last post, removing the part where I had contested your statement. Unfortunately I hadnt edited it fast enough and you read the part.

I understand the risks. And your points are well noted. 

I do however doubt if the absorption of calcium in human beings is at the same rate as for a dog, that too a young one. Omnivores have longer digestive tracts with higher efficiency than carnivores.

I will reduce his egg shell intake further, however I am not going to eliminate it. 

As mentioned in my post, Manfred is fed not just kibbles but other sundry items as well. So his diet does NOT contain the 1.2% minimum required calcium. (It would be, if he was only eating kibbles).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why exactly do you feel the need to add calcium (egg shells)? What's the reasoning behind it? Is it because that first article you posted? Is that article even about dogs?

The kibble you're feeding has more than enough calcium for a large breed puppy (see my previous studies/articles in previous posts). And all those extras you're adding really aren't needed for a dogs diet. No need to add extra grains and veggies to a dogs diet on a regular basis. It's not even needed at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i put the shell in the coffee grinder.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Lucy (or is it Paul?),
Its not about "size" that I feed him the "extras". Its because Manfred is also the kid of the family.

It is hard to describe. But imagine this... me and my fiancee go out finally for a walk by ourselves (after maybe 10 days), the minute we walk out the door, my fiancee runs to the window to check if Manfred is OK and not "crying, since he might be missing his parents!" 

We are protective parents, and one thing I personally learnt, is to expose a kid to different foods early on. 

Manfred can eat anything, his stomach holds up and he is fine. And its not just about conditioning. Its about the taste. If we make something good, we like to share it with our kid.

And in our home, we dont eat anything but lean meat, veggies and whole grains. Apart from that we always research if the item is safe for the pup's consumption before feeding him.

Items like raw chicken, high in glucosamine, are good for him. And his kibble diet doesnt contain glucosamine.

You can argue, he doesnt need glucosamine at this age, but I have had experienced trainers and handlers from Beverly hills say, its never too early or too late to feed glucosamine to a large breed dog.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Kaz said:


> It is hard to describe.


We ALL know the feeling


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaz said:


> Hey Lucy (or is it Paul?),
> Its not about "size" that I feed him the "extras". Its because Manfred is also the kid of the family.
> 
> It is hard to describe. But imagine this... me and my fiancee go out finally for a walk by ourselves (after maybe 10 days), the minute we walk out the door, my fiancee runs to the window to check if Manfred is OK and not "crying, since he might be missing his parents!"
> ...


You need to stop humanizing your puppy. Dogs eat dead rotting carcasses so what might be tasty to him may not be what you consider tasty. Feeding 'extras' isn't necessarily the sign of a good parent. It's the sign of an over indulgent one. Wanting him to have the best nutrition is absolutely the correct thing to do but not at the expense of an overweight dog. I haven't seen pictures of your puppy that properly show is waist so can't say if he is or isn't but his weight at his age implies that he could be.

If you feed him extra calcium above and beyond what is already in his food, you are taking a high chance on screwing up his bones. Either feed a balanced RAW diet, a balanced kibble diet or a balanced combination of both but from your description, you are giving him way to much calcium without balancing out the phosphor ratio.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kaz, please read this for better understanding:
Balancing The Calcium/Phosphorous Ratio In A Raw Diet For Dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> You need to stop humanizing your puppy.


Bingo. These are dogs, not humans or kids. They have completely different nutritional needs than we do.

And to the OP - If you're worried about glucosamine, give him a glucosamine supplement. I know I do. What's that have to do with this thread and egg shells though?

And what does a dog with separation anxiety, you guys being protective, and the food he gets fed have to do with each other? I'm really at a loss here..


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello Lucy,

I am sorry you are at a loss. Please let me clarify.

I am seeking to find out, what is the most effective way to administer egg shells to the dog, to eliminate ambiguity about dosage / efficacy. 

Whether to powder and mix in food, or chemically treat them (as written in the first post). 

Everything else, including whether or not to feed him egg shells, or if we are "humanizing" him are not a part of the question I had asked and I would like to move those discussions off the table. 

Thank you,
Kaz.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Obviously your question was answered with the question, Why? *Why* would you chemically treat them? The less chemicals our dogs ingest, the better!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Everything else, including whether or not to feed him egg shells, or if we are "humanizing" him are not a part of the question I had asked and I would like to move those discussions off the table.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kaz.


That is the beauty of boards such as this one. The topic can begin as one idea, move on to others. It doesn't require us to stay specifically on topic, allows all to offer opinions whether they agree or disagree.

On this one, it's done with the one idea that is kept in front.... what is best for the dog.

Tons of information is exchanged, new things learned and sometimes there are those ah-ha moments. If one is willing to read, listen and learn instead of being stuck in one mindset.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Twyla said:


> That is the beauty of boards such as this one. The topic can begin as one idea, move on to others. It doesn't require us to stay specifically on topic, allows all to offer opinions whether they agree or disagree.
> 
> On this one, it's done with the one idea that is kept in front.... what is best for the dog.
> 
> Tons of information is exchanged, new things learned and sometimes there are those ah-ha moments. If one is willing to read, listen and learn instead of being stuck in one mindset.


:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Kaz said:


> Hello Lucy,
> 
> I am sorry you are at a loss. Please let me clarify.
> 
> ...


No ones going to recommend administering egg shells in any form, added chemicals or not. They're not something you should be feeding to a large breed puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaz said:


> Hello Lucy,
> 
> I am sorry you are at a loss. Please let me clarify.
> 
> ...


You should talk to a vet. Please let me clarify. You obviously aren't listening to any of the answers being given here, possibly because it is not the answer you want to hear, so your only solution at this point is to talk to a vet regarding giving extra calcium to a large breed puppy.

Good Luck.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Ritz gets some egg white and SHELL (prolly half an egg and shell) whenever i make deviled eggs or egg salad, She loves em


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

hps said:


> Ritz gets some egg white and SHELL (prolly half an egg and shell) whenever i make deviled eggs or egg salad, She loves em


Is this for an adult or puppy? Big difference between the two.

And why no yolk too?


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

I am surprised at some of the comments. 

Lets see so far in this chain these are the interesting notions that have surfaced:
1) CALCIUM IS A BOOGA-BOO... DONT GO NEAR CALCIUM
2) FEEDING YOUR DOG ANYTHING OTHER THAN KIBBLE IS HUMANIZING IT.
3) GOOGLE ARTICLES MAKES ONE AN EXPERT!
4) CONFORM OR GET BLASTED.
5) ALL CHEMICALS ARE BAD. 

and not in this thread, but in another, there was a person who wrote :

6) DONT BELIEVE IN MEDICALLY TRAINED AND CERTIFIED VETERINARIANS! POSTERS HERE KNOW BEST! (vis a vis feeding your dog)

Apart from the obvious psycho-analytic conclusion of this being the characteristic phenomena of a old fashioned cabal, lets dissect the discussion.

Please let me clarify, when I mention treating the egg shells, I linked a webpage in my first post in this chain, wherein it showed how to treat the egg shells. 

And even if we did add chemicals, whats scary about chemicals? 

We are made of chemicals, food is a chemical compound. 

Also, its interesting to observe dogged determination (pardon the pun.. dogged in a dog forum. lol) to satanize a certain ingredient based on limited knowledge.

No one here is a vet or a chemist or a doctor or a nutritionist. Yet, everyone has very strong opinions based on half baked knowledge. And it is making me obstinate given the strong language some people are using.

Some basic points which are being missed:

1) 1 to 2 egg shells a week is the dosage I will feed my dog.

2) My dog eats things other than his kibble. So he is not getting 1.2% calcium in his daily diet as would be the case if he was only on calcium. 

3) Feeding your dog a variety of foods, minding what he finds delicious, giving him a chance to try new things; is caring for the dog. To lambast this as "humanizing the dog" is ridiculous. 

4) The article I posted about "treating" calcium is actually good enough to treat egg shells for calcium for human beings. No scary chemicals are used.

I am NOT convinced by the countless links about anything. There are no categorical conclusions and no one - posters or article writers, has offered a single mathematical analysis. NOT ONE.

Google is not the end all - be all authority. Just reading an article doesn't make anyone an expert.

And in this forum, its like either conform or get blasted. Sorry, I dont, and I wont. 

You are welcome to do what you want with your dog. I will do what I want with mine. I paid a heck load of money for my import GSD and its an investment for me, apart from the emotional ties. And trust me, an educated couple with post grad degrees knows how to take care of their investment.

So here's the bottom line, *if you think you know : present a math analysis or quit harping about the ill effects of a limited, controlled calcium additive. *


Post what is the absorption rate of calcium in the intestine of the dog from (a) kibble (b) egg shells.
Post a analysis about why 1.2% is ideal.
Post what is the lack in calcium that the dog would face if there is a variance of about 25 to 30% of his diet from kibble to sundry items.
Post how to counter this lack.
Post how does the calcium intake coupled with phosphorus in the egg shell metabolize in the dog. 

And dont post random articles from the internet, that too ones that need to be purchased. 

Lastly, sorry for coming on strong. But from my past postings, I have tried to be respectful of new posters and not be a know-it-all. Shared my limited knowledge with the caveat, that they need to research and do what they think is best. 

There are posts by moderators and admins in this forum wherein they advise against the old fashioned cabal coming on too strong and preventing new people from sharing experiences.

YOU are welcome to your opinions, but you cant change mine, not without math.

Period.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Is this for an adult or puppy? Big difference between the two.
> 
> And why no yolk too?


Whoooaa!!

Maybe she forgot to mention the yolk, or maybe she chooses not to feed the yolk. Maybe her kid likes to eat the yolk or she makes hollandaise sauce with it. 

And its funny you imply thats its OK to feed an adult dog egg shells, compared to a pup, when the scientific fact is:

*adult dogs need LESS calcium than pups!*

Ergo: what ever you have been pontificating as until now was just baseless jingoistic rhetoric!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

great word "jingoistic". i looked it up. i don't think it applies to
Lucky Dog. lol.



Kaz said:


> Ergo: what ever you have been pontificating as until now was just baseless jingoistic rhetoric!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kaz if you are oh so knowledgeable, why do you ask advice? You seem to have all the answers....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact an animal nutritionist and work out a plan. 

We don't know anything at all. We've never done any research on what we feed our dogs and prefer the cheapest Dad's dog food we can find. We have no reading comprehension so therefore can not understand anything. 

Where is that eye rolling little guy?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Kaz if you are oh so knowledgeable, why do you ask advice? You seem to have all the answers....


Thats what I was thinking. If he knows about calcium to that extent, you would think a simple thing like *how* to give the dog them would be a no brainer.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You know that old saying 'beating your head against a wall' ? I think this is where this thread is at.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Jingoistic = loudly patriotic to defend status quo / perceived dominance, basically meaning : aggressively holding up an existing system. So it may arguably apply here if the context of nation can be shifted to notion.

Talked to Vet today at 5.00pm pacific time, gave details of food fed to manfred, she categorically approved the egg shells.

Period.

Conclusion : *egg shells fed in controlled moderation can have no ill effects on dogs, au contraire, given present considerations, it has distinct positive effects in augmenting the diet and nutrition of the dog.*

And as regards the banging of the head, its on the other side, since an archaic idea is being with held while ignoring obvious facts.
I will await humorous posts from "experts" decrying the advise from a medical professional. 

And yes, the math analysis, as requested, is still missing.

Onyx-girl, I have appreciated your comments in the past. Please try to understand my perspective, I never take anything on face value without checking concrete facts. I asked for advise on a completely different matter (vis a vis effectively administering calcium from egg shells), and some how this thread became a calcium bashing one. 

I am not here to insult anyone, or to prove that I know more. I am here to learn and share. But I will never accept any thing on face value, just because some one is loud and persistent.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> great word "jingoistic". i looked it up. i don't think it applies to
> Lucky Dog. lol.


Who's Lucky Dog? Maybe I can introduce him to Lucy Dog. Does he have a post graduate degree? 



Kaz said:


> Whoooaa!!
> 
> Maybe she forgot to mention the yolk, or maybe she chooses not to feed the yolk. Maybe her kid likes to eat the yolk or she makes hollandaise sauce with it.
> 
> ...


And maybe you were just reading too much into a simple question...? There's probably enough egg yolk to go around for the kids too, I'm guessing.

Kaz... if you already know the answers to your own questions, why even bother asking the question? 

You were provided numerous case studies provided by canine nutritionist and vets on this exact issue, so that's the best we can do for you. What you want to do with that information is your own prerogative. Good luck with your investment.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Kaz,

The way I prepare eggshells is to carefully rinse them out, dry them, break them into pieces, heat them for 10 minutes in a 300 degree oven and then grind them up in a coffee grinder or with a mortar or pestle. I assume that you are only using shells from free range, pesticide-free or organic eggs because if you are those white thing you buy in the grocery store I doubt you are going to get much nutritional benefit from them. 

Eggshell powder is highly concentrated and giving too much could very easily upset the calcium/phosphorous ration in your puppy's diet. In fact, according to good old Dr. Pitcairn (who is a veterinarian!) eggshells contain a 1,800 mg-to- 6 mg calcium-to-phosphorus ratio. So, there's some math for you. You can find that info in his book, _Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide..._

If you scroll down in this article you will see a lot of math regarding puppies and calcium. DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Cooked Diets for Dogs 
You will note the conclusion is that additional calcium should only be added with phosphorous and not alone. 

And one final note: there are a lot of folks on here whose puppies have gotten pano. Pano is very painful and unfortunately common in gsds. I am quite sure that most of the folks participating in this thread had your puppy's best interests at heart and wanted to help you avoid any potential orthopedic problems that might arise from feeding too much calcium.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Sometimes I just walk beside their bowls and throw a whole egg in the bowl. Raw. 

Sometimes I am making my hubby's eggs and he can only eat the egg whites. So I give the doggies the yolk. Sometimes I will smash up the shells and give it to my youngest male. 

I'm a terrible cook...so the other morning I was making fried eggs. Yeah, they didn't turn out right at all. I just raked the whole mess into the dog's dish. He didn't mind :laugh:


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Bowwowmeow and jetscarbie.

Bow-wow, I will follow your recommendations for the egg shells prep to the letter. :hug:

And after my research, I am considering feeding my fiancee egg shells when she gets pregnant.:wild: Hahaha. 

Egg shells seem to be fantastic! Wonder if egg shells are a more effective means of administering calcium than milk!


----------

